# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  قرار دادن اسم به جای شماره موبایل

## h_mohamadi

سلام می خواستم با مودم GSM یک  SMS بزنم اما می خواهم به جای شماره مویایل نام من ثبت شود.می شود به من بگویئد در AT چه دستوری برای این کار هست

----------


## noorsoft

شما باید بصورت PDU پیام خود را ارسال کنید 
در قسمت شماره  91  (145) دسیمال نشان دهنده  شماره تلفن است اگر به جای آن از  D0 (208( دسیمال استفاده کنید بعد از آن میتوانید به جای تلفن نام را قرار دهید البته بصورت 7bit

----------


## h_mohamadi

> شما باید بصورت PDU پیام خود را ارسال کنید 
> در قسمت شماره 91 (145) دسیمال نشان دهنده شماره تلفن است اگر به جای آن از D0 (208( دسیمال استفاده کنید بعد از آن میتوانید به جای تلفن نام را قرار دهید البته بصورت 7bit


می شود لطف کنید یکمی توضیح بیشتری به من بدهید من در این زمینه یکمی مبتدی هستم

----------


## noorsoft

شما چند راه برای ارسال پیام دارین
1 بصورت Text
2 بصورت UDP

که شما باید UDP را انتخاب کنید  یک نمونه میزارم ببینین.

07
917238010010F5
040BC87238880900F100009930925161958003C16010

Octet(s)
Description
07
Length of the SMSC information (in this case 7 octets)

91
Type-of-address of the SMSC. (91 means international format of the phone number)

72 38 01 00 10 F5
Service center number(in decimal semi-octets). The length of the phone number is odd (11), so a trailing F has been added to form proper octets. The phone number of this service center is "+27831000015". See below.

04
First octet of this SMS-DELIVER message.

0B
Address-Length. Length of the sender number (0B hex = 11 dec)

C8
Type-of-address of the sender number

72 38 88 09 00 F1
Sender number (decimal semi-octets), with a trailing F

00
TP-PID. Protocol identifier.

00
TP-DCS Data coding scheme

99 30 92 51 61 95 80
TP-SCTS. Time stamp (semi-octets)

0A
TP-UDL. User data length, length of message. The TP-DCS field indicated 7-bit data, so the length here is the number of septets (10). If the TP-DCS field were set to indicate 8-bit data or Unicode, the length would be the number of octets (9). 

E8329BFD4697D9EC37
TP-UD. Message "hellohello" , 8-bit octets representing 7-bit data.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
در Type-of-address اگر بجای 81  یا 91  از D0 باید استفاده بشه  و

----------


## Michka

سلام نورسافت جان
فك مي كنم يه سوء تفاهمي شده ، چراكه اونجا كه نوشته sender Name  همئن  Recever Name ما هست ، پس نميشه اسم و بجاي شماره تلفن نمايش داد ، 
به نظرم ميرسه كه بايد از طريق شبكه مخابارت اين كار انجام بشه و يه اسم بجاي شماره فرستنده در گوشي طرف نمايش دادخ بشه.

Michka

----------


## h_mohamadi

بچه ها من با Kylix SMS ActiveX Control 5.0 کار مي کنم در آن چه طوري مي توانم به جاي شماره موبايل که ارسال مي شود يک اسم ارسال شود

----------


## hrsaberi

فكر نمي كنم امكان داشته باشه

----------


## noorsoft

اکتیوایکسها موجود را نمیشه کاری کرد

----------


## Jason.Bourne

> سلام نورسافت جان
> فك مي كنم يه سوء تفاهمي شده ، چراكه اونجا كه نوشته sender Name  همئن  Recever Name ما هست ، پس نميشه اسم و بجاي شماره تلفن نمايش داد ، 
> به نظرم ميرسه كه بايد از طريق شبكه مخابارت اين كار انجام بشه و يه اسم بجاي شماره فرستنده در گوشي طرف نمايش دادخ بشه.
> 
> Michka





> شما باید بصورت PDU پیام خود را ارسال کنید 
> در قسمت شماره  91  (145) دسیمال نشان دهنده  شماره تلفن است اگر به جای آن از  D0 (208( دسیمال استفاده کنید بعد از آن میتوانید به جای تلفن نام را قرار دهید البته بصورت 7bit


نورسافت عزیز،
این چیزی که Michka میگه درست هست؟!

----------


## Michka

سلام 
سال نو همگی مبارک
اون کدی که آقای نورسافت تحلیل کردن مربوط به کد رسیو می شه و برای سند کردن پیامک ما هیچ کنترلی روی شماره فرسنده که شماره خودمون باشه نداریم ، و این کار تنها از دست سرورهای ارسال پیامک برمیاد.

تنها راه موجود اینه که از خدمات خود مخابرات استفاده کنی ، البته با تیراژ بالا ، چون تیزاژ پایین اصلا بصرفه نیست.

یه راه دیگه هم اینه که از بخش Email Gateway استفاده کنی ، این قسمت تو اکثر گوشی های جدید جواب میده ، 

موفق باشی 
Michka

----------


## REZADG

دوستان سلام 
من توی این بخش اصلا کار نکردم و نمی دونم چی دارین می نویسین اگه میشه یه برنامه بنویسین و کمپایل کنید تا ما فقط استفادش کنیم ممنون می شم

----------


## goodarzi121

> شما باید بصورت PDU پیام خود را ارسال کنید 
> در قسمت شماره  91  (145) دسیمال نشان دهنده  شماره تلفن است اگر به جای آن از  D0 (208( دسیمال استفاده کنید بعد از آن میتوانید به جای تلفن نام را قرار دهید البته بصورت 7bit


سلام
منظورتون چیه؟ فرض کنید من چنین pdu ی دارم:
079189390500410011040B819063294405F43208FF36006100  6D0069007200400067006D00610069006C002E0063006F006D  00200633064406270645003A000D000D000A06330644062706  45
حالا شما بگید من باید D0 رو کجا بزارم؟ بعلاوه، فرض کنید قراره نام فرستنده amir باشه، amir رو چطوری و کجا باید بنویسم؟

متشکرم

----------

